
Programming channels on YouTube that you shouldn't miss - todsacerdoti
https://dev.to/tharunshiv/18-programming-youtube-channels-that-you-shouldn-t-miss-2hk
======
Glant
It's not a tutorial channel, but I'd recommend Andreas Kling [1] where he
works on Serenity OS [2]. I've learned a lot by watching him solve problems
and debug code.

[1] [https://youtube.com/c/AndreasKling/](https://youtube.com/c/AndreasKling/)
[2]
[https://github.com/SerenityOS/serenity](https://github.com/SerenityOS/serenity)

------
SeekingMeaning
Another good one:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCS4FAVeYW_IaZqAbqhlvxlA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCS4FAVeYW_IaZqAbqhlvxlA)

> Context Free is about programming languages, including implementation,
> design, usage, and history.

------
martiuk
It's a shame
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Bisqwit](https://www.youtube.com/user/Bisqwit)
was missing from the list

------
0_gravitas
> Joma Tech

Wasn't this guy pulling some kind of shady fake-guru stuff, or am I just
getting him confused with Techlead?

~~~
SeekingMeaning
He's not Techlead but the two are definitely associated.

